# 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee stereo upgrade. Help please!



## Twarren12 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with the Infinity sound system in it. My new head unit is a Farenheit TID-701NT. I don't know what to do with the black AMP wire that connects to the old head unit. Need some help on this before I install the new unit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Twarren12 said:


> I have a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited with the Infinity sound system in it. My new head unit is a Farenheit TID-701NT. I don't know what to do with the black AMP wire that connects to the old head unit. Need some help on this before I install the new unit.


 there's a factory AMP so you can't just splice into the harness, you need a harness adapter for that jeep with the factory AMP. Try the local car audio shop see what they have,,,


----------

